

Will IBM's Watson kill your careeer? - mindcrime
http://slashdot.org/story/12/06/08/1551233/will-ibms-watson-kill-your-career

======
cldrope
Thanks for the slashdot convo. Now we don't have to have an conversation here!

But no it won't kill my career because I program Java and if he wants to learn
new things or in different ways he'll need us.

~~~
mindcrime
_Thanks for the slashdot convo. Now we don't have to have an conversation
here!_

Meh... different, albeit overlapping, crowds. That said, what I long for is
the day when all these various communities, discussion boards, etc. are
semantically interlinked[1], so a conversation can span sites easily.

[1]: <http://sioc-project.org/>

_But no it won't kill my career because I program Java and if he wants to
learn new things or in different ways he'll need us._

That's what he wants you to think! :-)

~~~
cldrope
He's been secretly reprogramming and binding parts of himself in a new form of
encrypted-typed FORTRAN 77? OH GOD.

Skynet is here everyone.

